
Hajime: A follow-up - psychotropos
https://x86.re/blog/hajime-a-follow-up/
======
ploxiln
TFA included this interesting link, about the multiple backdoor passwords in
Arris cable modems: [https://w00tsec.blogspot.com/2015/11/arris-cable-modem-
has-b...](https://w00tsec.blogspot.com/2015/11/arris-cable-modem-has-backdoor-
in.html)

